# Prayers Needed Please



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

FishOn (Joe Montello from FishOnFloats) needs everyones prayers.
This morning at 6:15 his wife Wendy got into a bad car accident and is on life support. 
For those of you who know Joe and his wife Wendy, both are very loved by everyone and both are the greatest people.
So if some of you can please keep Joe and Wendy in your prayers. Thanks


----------



## bhartman (Feb 26, 2009)

God bless them


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Payers extended here, please let us know how she is doing.


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## V Fisher (Nov 28, 2009)

Prayers from the V


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

prayers are sent


----------



## fishsmoker (May 26, 2004)

prayers sent from akron


----------



## Get Fish (Mar 16, 2008)

Will keep them lifted up in prayer.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Our prayers for Wendy'


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

Prayers for them both from Cincinnati.


----------



## tjc7t7 (Aug 16, 2009)

Prayers sent from rock creek!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Well wishes and prayers sent.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

will keep her in my prayers...so sad the amount of threads like this lately


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Well wishes and prayers to the Montello family


----------



## Steelaholic (Sep 5, 2009)

Prayers sent from Parma Heights.


----------



## jpsteel42 (Jan 5, 2010)

prayers sent from me as well!


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

The Lima boys will keep he r and the family in our prayers. Please keep us post.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks everyone, Ill let Joe know you all were sending them.


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

wow,so sorry to hear about this,joe is a really great guy. Prayers sent.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

They are like my family, and my love and my heart go out to them.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Our thoughts and Prayers go out to all.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Will do...hope she is OK


----------



## ouflyboy9 (Aug 12, 2008)

well wishes from Medina


----------



## Nymphbouncer (Sep 9, 2009)

Joe, your wife & family are on our prayer list.


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

This has been a really tough year for many OGF members, their family and friends. I'm sorry to hear of another sad situation. I hope she's doing much better and on her way to a full recovery.


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Prayers Sent


----------



## fishinbula (Aug 30, 2007)

Prayers Sent -- please keep us updated if possible


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

My thoughts are with Joe and his family.


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Thanks for bringing it to our attention, Steel.
It must be terribly hard on every member of their family and any attention with prayer could bring some relief.


----------

